# Cant overclock anymore. (new gpu)



## Maybe123 (Jul 25, 2010)

Before i got my xfx hd5770 i had a 9500gt and it went well overclocking my e4400 to 2.9 ghz. now that i got my new gpu i cant ovrclock my cpu.
The problem is if i tale "enable" on "cpu host clock control" and without increasing the fsb then my computer will fail to boot and restart with stock clock speed. really weird because i dont even change the fsb on it and will still fail.

motherboard : Gigabyte GA-G41M-ES2L, G41, Socket-775
PSU : Silvertstone Strider SST-ST50F-ES 500W


----------

